# Fivemega's Strion conversion kit for Surefire A2



## DM51 (Dec 29, 2007)

The A2 Strion bulb conversion kit from Fivemega is a replacement/upgrade for the stock MA02 incan lamp assembly for the Surefire A2. 

The socket costs $32, and it takes the tiny Streamlight Strion bi-pin bulb, which costs $6. 

A new MA02 LA costs up to $25, so once you have the FM socket, there is a significant potential saving on new bulbs/LAs.

I have just received the first of the conversion kits I ordered from Fivemega’s sales thread.

The first thing to be said is that this is machining work of the highest quality. The construction is stainless steel, with a brass +ve contact cap. I was unable to determine what insulating material has been used; it could be acetal or PVC. The result is a very robust unit, despite the intricacy of its construction. It is far stronger that the stock MA02, which has a flimsy positive end cap that is fragile and easily broken.











The Strion bulb fits into the socket smoothly, firmly and with precision. You can see in the pic above that the tiny pinholes are countersunk, so getting the pin in is no problem at all. This is a very nice touch, and typical of the superb attention to detail that has been given to these units.

The bulb is held very securely, so there would be no chance at all of it becoming loose, even during very rough use or if dropped, but the seating is not so tight as to make it difficult to centre the bulb and adjust its position to the correct height. Below: the bulb seated in place in the socket; and a comparison pic of the unit alongside a stock SF MA02.










Below: Bulbs installed in two A2s. The stock MA02 is on the left, the Strion conversion on the right. It is easy to see which is which, even when installed, as the tip of the MA02 is frosted and the Strion is clear.







In use: Strion bulb has a nicer beam on a white wall. It has a smaller but slightly brighter hot-spot, and the spill is more even. There seems to be very little difference in overall brightness, but I think the Strion has a slight edge. I will test them outside later, to see if there is any difference there. 

Both lights used were A2-BK-WH, so the LEDs did not affect the results. 

First, normal camera exposure (both these pics were 1/30th second at F4). The MA02 is on the left, and the Strion conversion is on the right.










To try to get an idea of the relative brightness, I took 2 more shots with the camera stopped right down to 6 stops darker (1/500th second at F8). Again, MAO2 left, Strion right.










I have not tested run-time, but Fivemega gives a figure of 45 minutes for the A2 with the Strion, which is similar to Surefire’s 50 minutes for the stock MA02. It will depend on the cells used. 

I ran both A2s for 20 minutes, lying horizontally on a wooden box. Both became very warm after this time, with no hand to conduct the heat away, but neither was too hot to pick up and hold, and I could not detect any difference in temperature.

Later: I have now tested the 2 lights outside. The pics below were exposed for 2 secs at F2.8. The centre detail (below in each case) is noisy but revealing. The stone statue is 20 meters / 22 yards / 66 feet away, and the 2 trees directly behind are 80 meters away. The pictures show that the Strion bulb, on the right, is visibly brighter. 


















The difference in brightness was more noticeable outside than it was inside. 






I am very grateful to *Lips* for putting together the above rotating shot, which gives an even better illustration of the difference between the two. Many thanks for doing that, and for letting me use it.

If you had the 2 lights to compare together, you would be able to tell fairly easily that the brighter one was the Strion conversion.

I am very pleased with these conversions and I am happy to recommend them to A2 owners. 

However, my recommendation comes with the caveat that their use may void the Surefire warranty. In the event of a Strion bulb going ‘pop’ and damaging an A2’s reflector, the warranty may not cover the damage. That is a risk that I personally am happy to take, but it is a decision individual owners will have to make for themselves.

Many thanks to Fivemega for making these – a 5-star product, IMO.


----------



## Lips (Dec 29, 2007)

:twothumbs



Nice Review, Thanks!


.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 29, 2007)

That's an EXCELLENT review! Thank you.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments, and particular thanks to Lips for sending me a rotating shot he made, which I have added in to post #1. It gives a very good idea of the difference between the stock MA02 and Strion bulb conversion.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the review, nice comparison shots :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## schiesz (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice review. Glad I bought one for my dad!

schiesz


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome review, with the proper amount of detail. The best I've seen in a quite some time. Great job.


----------



## Grox (Dec 29, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Awesome review, with the proper amount of detail. The best I've seen in a quite some time. Great job.



I agree.

Great review DM51!


----------



## NotRegulated (Dec 29, 2007)

I must say that this is an excellent review...just what I needed to see. Timely too. You put that out before Fivemega was sold out giving others the ability to make a really informed decision. 

That rotating picture REALLY gives me an idea of each bulb's brightness. One of the most telling pics ever. Outstanding job.

I'm looking forward to mine arriving.


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 30, 2007)

Great job, DM51. Easy to read. Really good beam shots. 

Kudos to Lips for the gif. Very useful.


----------



## Well-Lit (Dec 30, 2007)

DM51: Thanks very much for the review. This is what I was looking for, a very clear and concise examination of the A2 socket/strion mod. I just ordered one! :thumbsup:

Thanks Again:
Bob


----------



## Brozneo (Jan 6, 2008)

Excellent Review! Thanks for this DM


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great review, thank you. I have my Fivemega Kit, but unfortunately I have not located the host as of yet.


Tim


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 6, 2008)

In the for-sale thread, I had reported less than desirable results when using this. I have found the problem. I thought I was shipped Strion bulbs from my Dealer and in turn, what I actually recieved were Stinger bulbs. It appears the Stinger bulb filiment sits higher in the reflector than the Strion. This would explain my issues with the hotspot being our of focus and not throwing anywhere near as much as the stock A2.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review DM51 and Lips for the rotating photo. Those are really great for detecting the actual difference with the eye.

I ordered one yesterday after seeing this thread and I'm fairly excited since it's not everyday that a neat mod comes out for my favorite edc light.

I'm eager to get it. :naughty:


----------



## greenstuffs (Jan 8, 2008)

Hope we get lucky 


Groundhog66 said:


> Great review, thank you. I have my Fivemega Kit, but unfortunately I have not located the host as of yet.
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## cslinger (Jan 8, 2008)

Great review. I do have a question / thought.

The A2 bulb assembly is noted for being very robust and for running for a very long time before blowing out. I have yet to burn out an A2 bulb. 

My Strion, however, tends to go through bulbs relatively quickly. So the question is will the savings per lamp assembly really come to be or will you simply end up buying four or five Strion bulbs for every one Surefire assembly? 

Does the bulb benefit from the regulation/soft starts etc. like the SF one?

I don't mean any of this to sound SF fanboy like as I really like my Strion as well. If the Strion bulbs show to be as reliable or even almost as reliable this is a fantastic modification.

Chris


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 8, 2008)

cslinger said:


> Great review. I do have a question / thought.
> 
> The A2 bulb assembly is noted for being very robust and for running for a very long time before blowing out. I have yet to burn out an A2 bulb.
> 
> ...



I know this MOD was marketed as a way of saving on bulbs, but I tend to be going further down the direction you are. The A2 bulbs are pretty indestructable. I know the TL-3 bulbs from Streamlight are fairly delicate, so I'd expect the Strion bulbs to be the same. I discounted all the statements about this MOD saving on bulbs and got it for the additional brightness of the package. I guess time well tell, as I'm waiting for my Strion bulbs to be delivered.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jan 8, 2008)

All bulbs that are overdriven tend to greatly benefit from soft start circuitry.
I've never had any experience with a stock strion but if it doesn't have that feature, it'd explain the higher lamp mortality rate.

Of course, since the strion bulb is brighter than the A2 lamp, I'd assume it is being overdriven more and probably will fail sooner. Nonetheless, a strion bulb is still way cheaper than a surefire lamp assembly and easier to carry as spares...

So far, I've gone through less than two battery set on my bulb with no sign of problem. Time will tell but so far, it's all good.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 8, 2008)

Lifetime of the Strion bulb vs. MA02 is an interesting question - I don't know the answer. FM did a run of these kits before, so presumably someone has experience of this.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 9, 2008)

I ordered mine on Sunday and received it today. As DM51 already mentioned, the FM holder is of very high quality and the machining looks superb.

I ran into a bit of a problem installing the Strion bulb into the FM holder. It was so tight that I was unable to push the bi-wires into the FM socket assembly. No amount of wriggling or pressure could force the legs in. After about 10 minutes of fussing and man-handling the bulb, the legs went in but only about 1- 1.5mm. I decided to install the lamp holder and kit into the A2 to see what the results were. I fired it up and the beam was terrible with a huge donut and rings all over the place. I went to reference DM's pictures because I couldn't remember how far the bulb should push in. When I saw the pics I knew that I was a long way off. I tried desperately to push the bulb in with a plastic push punch with the base of the lamp assembly on a mouse pad so that it didn't shoot off to one side or the other. I managed to get it in another .5mm or so but that's about all.

I decided to remove the partially installed bulb and open the holes with a thin needle. I tapped the narrow needle into each hole and wriggled it a bit in hopes of increasing the diameter some. I tried again to push the bulb bi-wires in and they went a little bit farther. I tested the light again, but it still had terrible rings and the beam was just awful. I must have exerted 15-20 lbs of pressure in an attempt to seat that bulb to depth but it still wouldn't seat to the depth in DM's picture.

I removed the bulb once again and tapped the needle down in there again with a very small jeweler's hammer. I removed the needle and then repeated the process one more time in each hole. I tried again to push the bulb legs into the hole and this time it was working. With each progressive, finger shaking, grunt while pushing with a plastic gunsmithing punch, the bulb went in a few thousandths more until stopping. 

I was fairly skeptical of what the results would be after all of the aggravation. I cleaned the bulb with alcohol and screwed the head to the body. I fired the light and.............WOW!! I had an ultra-white, perfectly centered, intense hot spot of pure incan beauty! I could hardly believe the difference between the MA02 LA and the Strion because it was so great. The difference that I'm seeing seems to be much more that what I'm seeing in DM's beamshots. I can not tell the difference between the Strion equipped A2 and my M2 with P61 lamp assembly....oh, wait I can tell a difference, the Strion A2's beam is more white than the P61. I just shake my head every time I turn it on because this is the boost that I've always desired from my A2s. Although it was a son-of-a-gun to install, it was well worth my time and well worth the purchase.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 9, 2008)

That one sounded a pain. If the bulb is ultra-bright, I wonder if you may have tweaked it somehow with all that pushing and forcing, and maybe it is now super-bright in the same way a bulb sometimes flares up just before it dies. I hope not, but let us know.

I can confirm from the ones I have done (3 so far) that for the best beam, the bulb needs to be seated into the socket as far as it will go. 

It may be an idea to put a _very tiny_ dab of Nanolube (or some similar thin machine-oil) on to the pins, to help ease them into the socket. You would have to be sure to wipe off any trace of excess oil after doing it, especially from the glass envelope. 

I haven't had to do this myself - it's just an idea. If someone thinks it is a very BAD idea for some reason, please say so - I am just throwing it out for discussion as a possible solution.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 9, 2008)

I was wondering if I had done something to make it brighter also, but the needle tapping was actually very light and careful. The only forceful part was pushing the bulb in. I actually did swab the legs with some Progold, wondering if that would help at all. It's didn't seem to but then again it's not a very good lube...more like a protectant.

I'm not sure why it's so bright....maybe because I'm comparing it to a red A2...not sure. It does have a brighter whiter hot spot than the P61 though.

I'll plan on taking it for a walk tonight so I should be able to burn through a set of batteries soon. I'll post again either way.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 9, 2008)

My Strions bulbs arrived today. As other have mentioned, the bulbs would not seat all the way to the base on either of my (3) units. I took the path of clipping the bulb leads just enough to allow it to seat all the way. I did this, because I didn't want to risk losing the tightness of the bulb holder by inserting something in there to stretch it. I can tell you right now, if you don't have your Strion bulb seated all the way to the base of the MOD adapter, it's not going to focus properly. You may think it looks good, but it's not working as well as it could be.

So, now that I have it setup properly, I can say that it's definitely whiter and brighter with a larger hotspot. I'd call it "noticeably brighter" even more so than the pictures up top depict. My only concern now is bulb life. As most bought this MOD for the ability to use a less-expensive bulb, I bought it for the increased brightness with similar runtime. I don't want to find that I'm replacing Strion bulbs every time I turn around. Time will tell I guess, but for now, I can say I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 9, 2008)

After Patriot36's report I just couldn't take it anymore and had to purchase one. Thanks again for the excellent review, DM51.

TIN -

I'm hoping the Strion lamp proves to be as robust as it looks.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got back from a nice walk were I depleted a set of batteries in the FM Strion A2. I took the white A2 Strion, a red A2 with MA02, a M2 with P61, and a M6-CB (just for fun).

I began my walk just comparing the two different A2s while intermittently turning one on and then the other. The red A2 definitely had that nice beam but was tinted, probably because of the red LEDs. The Strion A2 completely dominated it by casting a similar amount of light about 20 yards further. Once the difference was so apparent I put the red A2 away and spend the rest of my time comparing the M2 w/P61 to the Strion A2. 

The two main differences between the P61 and Strion A2 were the tightness and whiteness of the A2. At times I couldn't really tell which one was brighter but I could always see that the P61 was more floody and a tiny bit more orange. After a few comparisons I put the P61 away an just decided to walk with the A2 until it fell out of regulation which was just short of 40 minutes. Those batteries did have a couple of minutes of intermittent use to start with though so it's not a scientific result but does give some idea. 

As I walked I installed a new set of Sanyo batteries and was nearing some of the powerline towers on my way back home. I was sureprised to see how well on tower was illuminated from about 75-80 yards away, (I'll measure it with the laser range finder tomorrow night but I think I'm pretty close). I remained stationary for a few minutes while I compared the beams of the P61 and Strion lamps agaist the powerline tower. If I aimed the light through the big hole formed by the partially closed "Y" shape near the top I was able to study the light color and intensity falling upon the rest of the surrounding metal structure. Although the M2/P61 lamp was a bit more floody at closer range, (under 50 yards) on the tower the A2 Strion actually illuminated more of the surrounding area because of it's tighter beam. It's still hard to say which lamp was producing more actual lumens but possibly a slight edge going to the A2, while also being noticeably more white. I remember either Lux Luthor or mdocod saying that you have to roughly double the lumens in order to see any appreciable difference in output and I believe that I've witnessed that, considering how closely it resembles the P61 in output.

I couldn't be happier with this mod. Imo the A2 Strion is the neatest thing to come along for the A2 ever. The Aviatrix (no longer realistically available) was different, interesting and techy but this mod is the extra punch that I've always wanted to have in an A2. It takes the perfect light and makes it more perfect. All I know is that I'm going to order a handful of Strion bulbs now.

I am curious to hear any thoughts or ideas about why the Strion bulb and A2 reflector could have a tighter beam than a P61. I'm actually pretty baffled by that.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 10, 2008)

I just saw this post from yaesumofo in the sales thread:
It looks like the Strion on the A2 really is "all that."



> *yaesumofo*
> I must be wrong then. It just goes to show you that you can't trust the eye.
> I turned to electronic measurement in the form of the meterman 631.
> I got 3500 lux at a meter with the strion and 1890 lux at a meter with the stock A2 globe.
> ...


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Fivemega's St rion conversion kit for Surefire A2*

A Fivemega $urefire A2 Strion socket kit showed up this afternoon. The lamp was already in the socket.

I swapped out the OEM lamp for the FM Strion socket. I went ahead and aligned the filament so that if a line were extended from it length wise it would miss two of the LEDs in a parallel fashion. If a line were to intersect the filament perpendicularly it would also intersect the third LED. That's just my preference. This lamp seems to do well no matter how it's aligned.

It appears to me to be much like the beam shots except for possibly a little brighter. Saying that its twice as bright might not be too far off, considering the inverse square law. As has been reported the beam shape is much improved with a more apparent hotspot in the spot. The spill is also noticeably brighter. There is no more corona around the circumference of the spill. The spill area is even.

Used outside in known territory my memory tells me this light is returning much more image information and is throwing further. 

I believe this Fivemega creation is a huge improvement in performance and build quality over the OEM MA02.

Thanks for the review and all the comments. I'm really pleased with this upgrade.


----------



## Valolammas (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday, and I'm also quite impressed with it!

I also had some trouble getting the bulb sit deep enough in the holder. I did all I could and there was still a gap between the socket and the bulb. But I decided to try it out anyway, and I like it that way! It has a much larger hotspot than the MA02 and way more spill. I'm not so much a throw guy, I like the "wall of light" concept, so the big hotspot and huge spill are right up my alley. I'm very happy with it.

I remember an old thread, where some of you guys were badgering FM into making another run of these and he said "only a few?", and look how fast the first 70 of them went. :laughing:

Ok, now we'll just sit and wait to see how that Lumens Factory replacement bulb turns out. Oh no! With so many bulb options, I'm starting to think I may need a second A2. Aaargh, when will it ever end!


----------



## batman (Jan 22, 2008)

since neither the fivemega socket or lumens factory lamp assemblies are stock equipment, do you think they would still mechanically work together in an A2 with the aviatrix mod? 
Anyone know how fast do the lamps blacken on this fivemega kit?


----------



## DM51 (Jan 22, 2008)

batman said:


> since neither the fivemega socket or lumens factory lamp assemblies are stock equipment, do you think they would still mechanically work together in an A2 with the aviatrix mod?


Neither the FM mod nor the LF bulb will affect the LEDs, nor will they be affected by them. The incan and LED circuits are independent of each other, and the Aviatrix circuit only affects the LEDs.




batman said:


> Anyone know how fast do the lamps blacken on this fivemega kit?


AFAIK no-one has yet reported on the life of the Strion bulb used like this in an A2. No bulb failures have yet been reported. Fivemega's first run of these was ~1 year ago IIRC, so the mod is well established.


----------



## batman (Jan 23, 2008)

Say, how can I buy one of these? I'd like to try one for myself.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 23, 2008)

Unfortunately, Fivemega’s sales thread is now sold out. I do not know when (or if) he will do another run of these. 

You may be able to find one on B/S/T, but I think people will be hanging on to them, rather than selling them.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe we should start asking now for another batch.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 23, 2008)

I can tell you these Strion bulbs seem to be well built. I can't answer how long the filament will continue burning, but I can tell you these bulbs can handle some abuse. Doing some of my playing with these bulbs and adapters, I've dropped a couple of these bulbs onto the kitchen floor several times and they continue to work fine.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 9, 2008)

A few reference pics to go along with the ones that DM51 as already posted. The last pic is a gif animation. Enjoy..

A2 MA02 @ 40 feet






A2 Strion @ 40 feet





A2 MA02 @ 15 feet





A2 Strion @ 15 feet





Rotating animation of the pics @ 40 feet


----------



## alantch (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry for going off topic here, but I have a Strion kit incoming and would like to get some spare bulbs. Can anyone tell me where's the best place (online) to get these bi-pin bulbs? I checked litho's sales thread and looks like he doesn't carry these? TIA.


----------



## skcheng (Jul 28, 2008)

I bought a couple of the Strion bulbs off the big auction site. 

Is it just me or does the Strion have a bunch of artifacts in the beam?? I know I'm white wall hunting, but it almost looks like a bunch of bugs?? Maybe it's just my bulb??

Otherwise, I'm very happy with the beam.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 28, 2008)

skcheng said:


> Is it just me or does the Strion have a bunch of artifacts in the beam?? I know I'm white wall hunting, but it almost looks like a bunch of bugs?? Maybe it's just my bulb??


The MA02 bulb has a frosted tip, which eliminates a lot of the artifacts. The Strion bulb has a clear tip, so you may see some difference on a white wall.

Most Incan bulbs have some artifacts, but the A2 is principally used outside where they are not noticeable.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 20, 2008)

There is a 2nd run sales thread now open on B/S/T.


----------



## openbolt1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone compared FIVEMEGA's kit against the Lumens Factory drop-in? I have the L/F bulb and it's an improvement over the S/F factory unit so I'm wondering if I can get even more out of my A2 with Five's new kit...


----------



## LED61 (Nov 16, 2008)

alantch said:


> Sorry for going off topic here, but I have a Strion kit incoming and would like to get some spare bulbs. Can anyone tell me where's the best place (online) to get these bi-pin bulbs? I checked litho's sales thread and looks like he doesn't carry these? TIA.


 
here ya go, $ 4.77 ea.:

http://www.streamlightdistributor.com/streamlight-strion-series-accessories.aspx


----------



## mitch79 (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Streamlight Stinger bulbs in their A2 with FM socket?

FM indicates in his sales thread that they are a longer life alternative to Strion bulbs.
From Streamlight's website the Stinger is rated at 125lm @ 3.6V. The Strion 116lm from 1x Li-ion (4.2-3.6V).


----------



## Snow (Dec 14, 2008)

Something is going on with my A2.


 My A2 with Strion kit does not seem to be much brighter than the stock MA02. I don't own two A2s, so I can't compare side by side. 
My 6PD with stock P60 outthrows the A2/Strion with a noticeably brighter hotspot.

The positive contact on my socket is not made of brass.
As of last night, my A2 will not turn on with the Strion socket installed, but still functions correctly with the MA02. I have PMed Fivemega and await his response, but was hoping someone here might have some advice. I have to say, after the positive reports in this thread, I was excited for the upgrade, but right now I am pretty disappointed.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 14, 2008)

What is the serial number of your A2?

I had an early A2 that did not show a brightness increase with the Strion kit so being curious, and having spare funds back then, I bought a second more recent A2 and the difference was very obvious.


----------



## Snow (Dec 14, 2008)

My A2 is serial number A70328. I think I might have just gotten a bad one somehow. I PMed Fivemega and he said to send it in for a replacement. It seems like no matter what, it won't make a good connection, which would definitely hinder any brightness increase.


----------



## LED61 (Jul 23, 2009)

Time to bump this thread. I've had the opportunity to use one of my Strion bulbs for about 8 hours now judging by the number of battery pairs I've put through it, and most uses involved extended runs of the incan lamp in my coffee farms. The bulb has darkened some but it's still plenty bright. Like my overdriven M6 regulated at 7.5V with the MN21, the glass envelopes seem to suffer more from the heat in extended runs. Used in short bursts, the blackening is delayed.

I am still ever so pleased with this setup. Out to 80 yards in pitch black conditions huge areas can be cleared with no problem.

Well so these kits have been around long enough that probably some members have had the opportunity to really test them any comments ?


----------



## Barefootone (Jul 23, 2009)

Snow said:


> Something is going on with my A2.
> 
> 
> My A2 with Strion kit does not seem to be much brighter than the stock MA02. I don't own two A2s, so I can't compare side by side.
> ...


 

Snow,

You are not alone unfortunately my Strion has developed the same problem in my A2, freaking bummer :green: . I loved the Strion's beam, so much better than the MAo2 IMHO.

I've corresponded with Varooj and sent him my A2 and Strion in hopes he will uncover the problem. There must be an anomaly in some of the A2's that won't allow the current to flow through either the ground or positive path just my guess :thinking:.


----------



## Snow (Jul 24, 2009)

Barefootone said:


> Snow,
> 
> You are not alone unfortunately my Strion has developed the same problem in my A2, freaking bummer :green: . I loved the Strion's beam, so much better than the MAo2 IMHO.
> 
> I've corresponded with Varooj and sent him my A2 and Strion in hopes he will uncover the problem. There must be an anomaly in some of the A2's that won't allow the current to flow through either the ground or positive path just my guess :thinking:.


 

Yeah it is a bummer to go back to the stock MA02 after seeing the Strion kit. I actually went through a huge ordeal sending a few different kits back to Varooj and also sending him my A2. I finally ended up with 3 A2s. Two of them work perfectly with Strion kits and the third won't work with either of them. I have never been able to figure out why.


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 18, 2009)

Excuse the bump. 

I just got a Strion kit and its exhibiting the same problems, it will not turn on when installed on the A2, even the LED won't turn on. 

Edit: got it working (the head really needs to be tightened!) Is there supposed to be an inductor whine? I can hear it clearly when the incan bulb is turned on. :thinking:


----------



## balticvid (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't find out where to purchase these Strion kits.
I looked all over the place......

Help anybody?


----------



## Haz (Jan 14, 2010)

balticvid said:


> I can't find out where to purchase these Strion kits.
> I looked all over the place......
> 
> Help anybody?


 
No more is sold at the moment, you can express your interest in this thread. If there are strong enough interest, fivemega may create another run
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210254


----------



## balticvid (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out.
Thanks.......


----------



## pwatcher (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd sure be interested in a couple!


----------



## tobrien (Dec 30, 2013)

did these Strion kit issues of not powering up get resolved? I've been considering posting a WTB for one but don't want to damage my A2

the MA02 bulbs don't darken/blacken, do they?


----------



## LED61 (Nov 27, 2020)

Does anybody know if these bulbs are still made by Streamlight ?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't think so, these haven't been in production for years now. One of the reasons I didn't go with the Strion kit in the end. You can probably still find them on eBay from time to time or on some small eshops. I am not located in US so that would make the search for Strion bulbs even more complicated.


----------

